# Suche Einphasen Wechselstrom Motor 230V 50Hz 60 U/min



## Stuffzinger (18 Februar 2012)

Guten Tag,

Ich suche verzweifelt einen Einphasen Wechselstrom Motor mit 230V 50Hz 60 U/min an der Welle.
Der Original Motor hat diesen Bezeichnung :55TDY4 fals jemand damit was anfangen kann, kommt nemlich direkt aus China. 
Ich Brauche einen Ersatzmotor der ich hier im Deutschland kriegen kann.

suche ganze zeit im Internet nur finde nichts gescheides, kann mir vielleicht einer Helfen, Brauche Hersteller oder der Link zum Hersteller oder fals jemand der Motor hat wennigstens den Typ.

Vielen Dank an Alle!


----------



## repök (18 Februar 2012)

Vieleicht diese hier (von google):
http://www.emgr.de/data/download/katalog_aktuell.pdf oder
http://www.alibaba.com/product-gs/217335206/single_phase_motor_with_CE.html

ansonsten den motor-dealer deiner wahl, dann aber mit ein paar mehr daten wie bauform, leistung...


----------

